# Plant pack received as gift...



## Darkbluesky (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,

My sister did bought for me several aquarium plants from a garden center (where they did not know the names neither, according what she has told me), but now I don't know their names (neither their requirements). I don't know if you could help me identify them.

These are the images I have.

FIRST PLANT:

I have no idea, it is a far call of an echinodorus, but for me it is definitely different.



















SECOND PLANT:

This has flat leaves, and it seems they are almost creeping, but not really.... The leaves seems to the touch like made of rubber.










THIRD PLANT:

Is it a Bacopa ? Which type ? I am not sure.










FOURTH PLANT:

Leaves are big as an Anubia Barteri but it does not seem an Anubia at all to me...










I am really lost.

If you want I'll try to do some photos of what you consider important.

Thank you very much.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

everyone except the third which looks like a ludwigia to me look to be semi-aquatic not fully


----------

